# Storage at PCD



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Just curious if there are lockers or some sort of storage for a suit case and my golf clubs.

Maybe if I could just leave it in my car first thing in the morning, that may be even easier!

TIA.


----------



## bfv (Sep 30, 2010)

You can leave everything at security desk at PC and will find it there before leaving. We left our baggages there and collected in the afternoon. Good luck!


----------

